# Sisters of Battle Painting Log



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

As some of you know, I've been playing Sisters of Battle as my main army since late-2010/early-2011. And if you didn't, I've been playing Sisters of Battle since late-2010/early-2011.

But something that I've only mentioned in passing is that I've been playing the army this entire time mostly unpainted. That's right, my Sisters have been strutting around naked for far too long. Work was a big factor in this (as anyone who has military service can attest, the hours are horrible) and when I did get started I was sadly way-laid by the change in the paint line causing some of the colours I was using to become non-existent.

But I'm putting all of that in the past again and have begun work on my Sisters again, starting with getting some priming of the Infantry models done.

First models (most of which are ready for priming, some need a little TLC):









A sheet of Battle Sisters with Bolters









A sheet with special and heavy weapon Sisters, a few Sister Superiors and Simulacrum and Blessed Banner









More Superiors (plasma pistol and chainsword (formerly Eviscerators)), Seraphim and Repentia









More Bolter Sisters, Canoness Models and Objective Markers. The Canoness with the plastic is a conversion that is holding a GK Force Stave as a count-as Power Maul.









A sheet of HQ options (the Female Inquisitor is a count-as Confessor, and the Priests can count as Confessors or Priests)

And now the unimpressive bits from me priming:









One of the first groups drying a bit before they get shuffled to the drying box to completely dry.









My last primed batch of the day.









The drying box I was using to hold models until they were completely dry as it was before I took a lunch break.









And the drying box where it was when I called it a day (some of those are touch ups from the previous set where I had missed them from a low angle).

So there you go. It's not a lot of a start, but it's a start. I'll keep posting more as I go, and with any luck I'll have some good bits to show you in the near future.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very impressive collection you have! I remember you asking about zenithal painting a while back, are you still planning on doing that? And what colors are you planning on using?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good on you zion, good to see the sisters getting some love, even if it isnt from gw(Hopefully soon). Just a small piece of advice. I gather you arent the greatest fan of painting or you would have done these already. Because of this, once primed, this volume of models can be daunting. Try and keep the bulk of them out of sight and just have them on your table a squad at a time. I found that mas my biggest problem doing all of my ig. Once i broke the numbers down and got them out of sight it became much less daunting. Carry on.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking forwards to seeing this done Z. Ill second what Shaan said, if I had tried to paint all 120 of my feral ork boys in one hit I would have given up, instead I broke them down into mostly 10 boy sets with a couple of larger groupings in there. Good luck.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You had me at naked ladies!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Moar


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Very impressive collection you have! I remember you asking about zenithal painting a while back, are you still planning on doing that? And what colors are you planning on using?


I decided not to run through that this time, maybe in the future when they are in plastic I might give it a go.

I'm going with the palest Gold GW has for the armour, white cloth (thinking of slipping a little red to accent that near the edge), bright silver accents and a dark silver for the utility metal (breather hoses, ect).



shaantitus said:


> Good on you zion, good to see the sisters getting some love, even if it isnt from gw(Hopefully soon). Just a small piece of advice. I gather you arent the greatest fan of painting or you would have done these already. Because of this, once primed, this volume of models can be daunting. Try and keep the bulk of them out of sight and just have them on your table a squad at a time. I found that mas my biggest problem doing all of my ig. Once i broke the numbers down and got them out of sight it became much less daunting. Carry on.


Actually I enjoy painting fine, it's my job in the military that kept me from having the time or energy to really do that.

This volume of models is daunting no matter what you do, so I'm shooting for doing them in groups of about 10.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking forwards to seeing this done Z. Ill second what Shaan said, if I had tried to paint all 120 of my feral ork boys in one hit I would have given up, instead I broke them down into mostly 10 boy sets with a couple of larger groupings in there. Good luck.


Don't worry, I know the feeling. In total I've got 152 Infantry Models, 8 Objective Markers, 14 vehicles and 1 Stormlord to do.

Needless to say I'll be doing this in parts.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> You had me at naked ladies!


Well that's one way to get feedback I suppose. 



Iron Angel said:


> Moar


As soon as I've got it, you'll see it here.

Next on my To-Do List is to finish priming the Infantry Models, then do the vehicles next.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This makes me happy to see so many sisters models. Looking forward to seeing how this happens Z


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Im very excited to see these painted. And i highly encourage the red accents  post more soon please !


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I love you. 

It makes me want to get my Sisters painted - I hate painting metal so they are all bare -, but most of all its beautiful and nice to see a Sisters project log.  

If only GW could follow this, you are one of the biggest champions for Sisters I've ever seen. So if they could see this log and watch you paint all these up from the start. Shame. 

Anyway luck and success is wished upon you.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> I love you.
> 
> It makes me want to get my Sisters painted - I hate painting metal so they are all bare -, but most of all its beautiful and nice to see a Sisters project log.
> 
> ...



See, that's the magic of this. Every milestone I hit with another fully painted unit I'll be bothering GW's WD Daily team and their Facebook with. I'm stealing the idea from another forum who is doing the same. It's a plan I like and endorse for other Sister's players.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting stuff & cool collection opcorn:
Looking forward to seeing them get painted up - open a can of whoop-ass on 'em!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Interesting stuff & cool collection opcorn:
> Looking forward to seeing them get painted up - open a can of whoop-ass on 'em!


I'm severely lacking on a swathe of paints that I need so painting is going to be delayed but I'll try to get more stuff primed as soon as the weather cooperates.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

When are you thinking of getting a tester model done? I'm intrigued to see how you're doing the white cape with red highlights as when I tried I failed epically and it just went pink!

Also are you going for a bronze look armour? I would advise a dark brown colour to lay on the undercoat under the gold


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Zion said:


> See, that's the magic of this. Every milestone I hit with another fully painted unit I'll be bothering GW's WD Daily team and their Facebook with. I'm stealing the idea from another forum who is doing the same. It's a plan I like and endorse for other Sister's players.


Are you a member of the Sisters of Battle fb group? Loads of beautiful models on there. 

Why are you waiting for paints? 

Can't wait to see a test model.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Hellados said:


> When are you thinking of getting a tester model done? I'm intrigued to see how you're doing the white cape with red highlights as when I tried I failed epically and it just went pink!
> 
> Also are you going for a bronze look armour? I would advise a dark brown colour to lay on the undercoat under the gold


I'm doing a test model when I can afford the paints.

Priming black, and painting gold for the armour. No bronze here.



Loli said:


> Are you a member of the Sisters of Battle fb group? Loads of beautiful models on there.
> 
> Why are you waiting for paints?
> 
> Can't wait to see a test model.


I am not, but then again I don't really use Facebook. I have an account that just sits in limbo.

Because I'm a bit on the broke side right now.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Godspeed with painting, Zion.

I don't know how the new GW metallics fare, but you might want to consider Vallejo Model Color for the gold. The old GW golds tend to run thick, and were difficult to brush on evenly. The thinner VMC golds have to be painted in more layers, but the result is a smoother coat.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

rasolyo said:


> Godspeed with painting, Zion.
> 
> I don't know how the new GW metallics fare, but you might want to consider Vallejo Model Color for the gold. The old GW golds tend to run thick, and were difficult to brush on evenly. The thinner VMC golds have to be painted in more layers, but the result is a smoother coat.


New GW paints aren't bad. I always thin my paints at least a little so I shouldn't have too many issues I think.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you use a wet palette as well? I usually don't thin paint (I find that the new paints dont need it) but ive also found that using a wet palette gives me better coverage. Any other updates on these bad boys (Girls)?


----------

